
Good sleep, good learning, good life - Foe
http://super-memory.com/articles/sleep.htm
======
dual_basis
> do not wake up kids for school; if they cannot wake up in time, let them
> skip a class or two, or consider homeschooling

That is a completely infeasible suggestion for most people.

~~~
gumby
I think people would be happier if we could restructure society in a way where
this would be possible.

More robots are needed.

------
non-entity
> Go to sleep only when you are very tired. Not earlier.

> In my view, everyone should always free run his or her sleep unless it makes
> it impossible to function in society along one's chosen profession,
> specialization, education, etc., or where it makes it impossible to take
> care of the young ones.

Is that not almost everyone? I often don't get tired till or 4 am and have to
get up not long after that for work.

~~~
kqr
Do you exercise during the day? Do you avoid strong light and things that
excite you when bedtime nears?

I think the author is arguing that by using alarm clocks and artificial light
and otherwise caving to the expectations of society, we are wrecking our
internal sleep clocks and they cannot be trusted for measurements until you
have actually removed yourself from all that for a while. That includes your 4
am is sleepytime measurement.

